# It's more fun when it's illegal



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Today as I passed by the lake on my way home from work I could see little figures moving around the shore, it was my hungry little goosie friends. I thought that the loaf of bread sitting in the back looked kind of lonely so I stopped by to introduce Mr. Bread to all those sweet geese and stick it to The Man, they were very happy to say the least, I took a few pics but not too many as I feared my flash would draw attention to my wrong doings and have the 5-0's roll in on me.

Hey look guys here he comes!!!! 








Excuse me, I know I'm the favorite so feed me first please....








It's not getting any earlier, make with the food already!








Now you're forcing me to eat these dirty nasty jeans


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

ARGHHHHH! He gives all his attention to her, what about us over here!!!








BOOOOOOOOO tear that stinky sign down!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

WoooHoooo, Pete, go for it, just have a couple of extra eyes workin' for ya when you do. Love the pics, I know they must really miss you, but just the same be safe. There's always another chance if you don't get tagged that
first time, lol.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete,

Oh you must be in your element. It appears you have a special lil friend there. They really appear to be playing in the moonlight. The next time you are there tell Mother Goose hello, and that I still love her nursery rhyms.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lordy, Pete .. great pictures, and I don't know how the powers that be in your town could stop you or anyone from feeding them. Actually it's ILLEGAL for them to be there because they are abandoned domestic animals .. it's a criminal misdemeanor in many states to dump a domestic duck or goose or any domestic critter. They (the powers that be) should be thanking you for caring for these birds. It's THEIR responsibility to be enforcing the abandonment laws, and when they dont, they should be expected to step up to the plate and bat and see that these ducks and geese are cared for, humanely removed, and found homes as pets. Partly JMO but only partly .. it's the law of the land about animal abandonment in most areas of our country.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*LOVE* your pictures Pete. I especially adore the third one. Too cute.  
Happy feeding. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Didn't we decide that those ducks and geese were NOT "WILDLIFE" and therefore, Pete wouldn't be breaking any laws??

What a shame! There sure are a LOT of them! That one MrFlapper lookalike sure is a friendly one!

They look healthy - at least to my untrained eye. Do you know if anything is being done, Pete???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, Pete!

Thank you for feeding the ducks/geese. You are doing such a wonderful service. They are all so beautiful!  

If they aren't wildlife, as Terry said, then they are domestic...AND the sign does not pertain to them.

I would go and check all this out with your local city, the LAW is on your side and whoever is responsible for the signs doesn't have a clue, and it needs to be straightened out, so you don't get in trouble.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

cute geese

can't believe it's illegal to feed them!

as Terry says, they should thank you, not fine you


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, good for you! The pictures are wonderful and that friendly little one would probably go home with you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well that sign has a picture of it looks like (Cat Tails). So...as long as you don't feed any of those plants you should be o.k..

The sharpies on this forum found your nitch. Wildlife is quite a bit different than animals that have depended on humans for their food. 

How sad that someone would dump them there. There are alot of them too. BTW you have a beautiful spot there.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It is a shame these poor geese have to fend for themselves with no help from humans when it was humans who put them in this situation, I'm sure they didn't want to be dumped there. I'm going to continue to feed them but on the opposite side of the lake where there is no sign. Winter is not a time to be frightened off by bureaucratic BS they need food and so they shall get it! 

I'd love to take the friendly white goose home!!! S/he is so cute, she'll cuddle up next to me and preen hair and clothing while almost sitting my lap so I wouldn't consider her "wildlife". A "wild" animal doesn't waddle up to you to rub it's neck and back like my sweety does!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh God Your Hooked! 

Much like the rest of your readers. It's times like this that I wish I lived in New Jersey. I would love to see this rescue. Pete, it is very obvious she is fond of you. She is so tame. How could have someone dumped them?

Sweety is an appropriate name!

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good for you, Pete! They DO need your help especially during winter. That surely is a lovely goose!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

She is a sweetie, Pete, and sure seems sweet on you. Thanks for adopting them as a feeder. 
fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, that duck is such a cutie.

I can't imagine how anyone could dump such a loving creature/or any of them for that matter.

Thank you for being there for them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*flies to Pete's neighborhood*
*sneaks over to duck pond*
*pulls out lighter fluid and match*
*douses sign while looking right and left shiftily*
*strikes match!*
*watches sign go up in smoke*

Here's to WISHFUL THINKING!!!!! Great job, Pete, I would be feeding them too.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice pics Pete! You are doing the right thing by feeding them, I know I would do exactly the same. The birds need all the help they can get to find food during the colder months. They sure look like they really appreciated your thoughtfulness.

I haven't come across ordinance signs like that over here apart from 'Don't feed the pigeons' and similar at zoos etc. but I often go down to the beach and other areas to feed all sorts of birds. I always feel so good and warm inside that I have helped a few birds catch an easy meal. 

Lindi


----------

